
How Megan Phelps-Roper of Westboro Baptist came to question its beliefs - kevinchen
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/conversion-via-twitter-westboro-baptist-church-megan-phelps-roper
======
gobengo
I'm from Topeka, Kansas. My older sister went to Topeka West with Megan
Phelps-Roper. I went to elementary school with her younger brothers (cousins?)
Tim and Isaiah.

I can only attest to the latter but all the kids were good people. They just
happened to be dragged out to the corners on the weekend to picket. I never
really understood the signs they held anyway.

------
tomlock
A few years ago I was wondering if the ubiquity of the internet would lead to
less or more ideological balkanization.

I thought, maybe it would let people find other hateful niche people to be
aligned with, and would allow them to be congratulated on their beliefs and
have them reinforced.

This seems like a step in the other direction. Thanks Internet!

------
digitalzombie
I love how the whole story is basically love and questioning authority saved
them.

CJ seems like a swell guy and Megan and Grace seems to be doing well. Good for
them, the less hateful people in the work the better the world is.

edit:

Also wow, I'm not really a twitter user myself, but this story really paint
how twitter is really a thing.

------
dankohn1
I loved this story. How brave to go against everything you've been taught,
which was only possible after being exposed to the wider world.

